# IAPLC 2008 Booklet.



## Wayney (22 Sep 2008)

Does any one know when these are shipped out or has any one received theirs yet?


----------



## zig (23 Sep 2008)

Mine was shipped out last Thursday week 11th September and I was expecting it to arrive today Monday, postman took a sickie though  so hopefully it will arrive tomorrow. Going on previous experience from ordering Aquajournals it nearly always arrives 10 days to the day after it has been posted from Japan so I sort of knew when to expect its arrival.

They should tell you by email though when your order has been processed ie shipped.


----------



## zig (23 Sep 2008)

Postman arrived, no IALPC book though  getting bored now


----------



## Wayney (23 Sep 2008)

zig said:
			
		

> Postman arrived, no IALPC book though  getting bored now



I have'nt even had the E-mail to say it's been shipped yet and I ordered it on the first day it became available for pre-order


----------



## zig (23 Sep 2008)

well I got an order confirmation straight away and then some time later via another email I was informed of the updated status "processing" which IME means shipped. You should have at least got an order confirmation anyhow.


----------



## Wayney (23 Sep 2008)

zig said:
			
		

> well I got an order confirmation straight away and then some time later via another email I was informed of the updated status "processing" which IME means shipped. You should have at least got an order confirmation anyhow.



Yeah, I did get the confirmation email pretty much immediately. I just have'nt had the 'processing' one yet


----------



## Wayney (28 Sep 2008)

Still no booklet yet   Any news on yours yet Zig?


----------



## zig (28 Sep 2008)

cichlidsrgr8 said:
			
		

> Still no booklet yet   Any news on yours yet Zig?



Nothing yet, I don't think anyone has received the booklet yet other than those that were at the ADA party itself. Here's hoping for next week  It was late last year as well I remember, but then everyone worldwide started to receive them in and around the same time, so hopefully next week. They still haven't published the top 27 tanks either.


----------



## zig (14 Oct 2008)

The eagle has landed


----------



## Wayney (14 Oct 2008)

zig said:
			
		

> The eagle has landed



Great stuff mate, I've had mine for about a week now


----------

